# Apples, Oranges, and Zombies



## Ivy League (Apr 22, 2009)

Now I know there are a few zines on here that people are working on, but I would like to offer also my zine, which has a focus on art. We accept short stories, photography, artwork, opinions, and articles dedicated to local art scenes from all over, and the underground artists who want to share their work. 

It's nothing too huge, Maddie and I run it, but we love getting new stuff for it, and are always accepting. We will be starting sometime, this summer hopefully, some pod casts and get more of the work out there, and also we are moving to seattle so we'll be stationed up north. We are definitely always looking for a new zombie mascot which is the inner cover drawing and we have had two beautiful zombies so far. 

Then again we've only had about 3 issues. Haha, so if you would like to get some of your work in to us you can by messaging me, e-mailing me or checking out our myspace. We would like to consider though, now finding this site, about having articles and opinions that are not so much related to art, but make for great thoughts and stories about the life of squatting and traveling and just may add a special section in the future zine publications for this. 

But yeah definitely hit me up on it if interested. Just look up the name of our zine for myspace or e-mail [email protected] and sorry if I sounded too much like a commercial


----------

